# Depersonalization?



## Scared (Aug 15, 2017)

Am I the only one who has felt like it's not really me that is breathing? Like I can hear myself breathe, but I don't feel like I'm the one that is actually breathing, which freaks me out. I also feel like everything is a dream all the time. I question everything if what is happening right in front of me is real or not. I feel very detached from the world and like I'm just going to wake up at anytime. My vision gets blurred and I feel really lightheaded like I'm gonna pass out. Sometimes when I talk, I feel really light and get a cold shiver throughout my body and feel like I didn't actually talk. My body also feels so numb at night and like my legs are disconnected which makes me feel not real and makes it hard to fall asleep because I panic. I'm so scared that this isn't depersonalization and something is actually wrong with me. It's scary to go about my day and have to remind myself to breathe because I feel like I'm forgetting and tell myself that my own parents are real when I feel that they aren't. I feel like I don't have control over anything anymore and that I'm just a mere existence of my mind. Will these symptoms ever go away?


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Yep it sounds like dp to me with dr 
What caused these feelings for you ?


----------



## Scared (Aug 15, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Yep it sounds like dp to me with dr
> What caused these feelings for you ?


I had extreme anxiety and stress from school and I remember having a panic attack during one of my finals and I haven't been the same since, which was 4 months ago. I remember being at work afterward and panicking because I didn't feel like myself. Recently, i have started feeling like no one around me is real. It's hard to have conversation with people because it feels so dreamlike. I'm just curious if anyone has ever experienced the breathing situation that I have. I'm finding it really hard to live life normally.


----------

